# Best Joint Supplement for Dogs?



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

My Border collie mix is about 8 and a half now and although he doesn't limp, he's a little stiff in the mornings and thats when he gets his usual walk. I was thinking of starting him on a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement. Right now I'm leaning towards Pet Naturals Hip and Joint. Mostly because I've had success with their Calming treats (Ike doesn't like fireworks and they really knock him out, better than the tranquilizers from the vet) and also their Smelly Cat treats (seriously, cats in an apartment, these are worth it!) 

Does anyone else use any other supplements that work? I've tried a fish based food but he prefers the red meats.


----------

